# Vote for the Themed Painting Contest



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright folks, the Themed Painting contest has drawn to a close for the entries and we now have a thread posted for all of you to check out and vote on your favourite entry. Please take a few minutes to go to the Themed Painting Contest 7 - Voting thread and take a look at the entries submitted by our members to pick the one you like the best.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Submission 11 is missing as far as I can see - and someone has voted on it too (perhaps believing it to be Submission 10?)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It displays for me, I think it just takes a moment to load as it wouldn't show in the submissions thread the first time I looked at it.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's weird. It says 'done' at the bottom of my browser. Never usually have trouble, on 10mb etc. It was off at work too, and we have 100mb there.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it is the server the other end that is slow, as I when I looked directly at the link it took a moment to display, might be wrong though.


----------

